# "Sealink" Kangaroo Island Ferries South Australia



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Anyone have any info on the "Sealink" ferries that run to Kangaroo Island (Penneshaw) from Cape Jervis in South Australia. I travelled the route last year, but didn't manage to get much info about this company. Did manage a Bridge visit though 
Cheers
Dickyboy (Thumb)


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Sealinks KI ferry


----------



## The Ferry Man (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi,

I think that ferry is the Sealion 2000.

The other craft is the Spirit of Kangaroo Island

The website:

http://www.sealink.com.au/

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

The Ferry Man said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think that ferry is the Sealion 2000.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ferry Man 
I have been there (Their Site) But am more intrested in the working side of their opperation.
I couldn't, and still can't make out which ferry I travelled on. It's a nice trip though, just enough time for a cuppa and I managed to get a visit to the bridge and have a chat with the Skipper and some of the crew.
Hopefully someone who works or knows the Outfit down there will give some info.
I didn't make any ribald comments about the stretch of water that they cross, even though it's called 'The Backstairs Passage'


----------

